# [EVDL] electric vacuum pump for power brakes



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello, does anybody have any opinion on this vacuum pump as a vacuum source
for power brakes for an ev conversion?
http://www.ssbrakes.com/products/detail/3438/ . Or is there another pump
that anyone strongly recommends? (This one doesn't come with a reservoir, so
I would plan to add one.) Thanks!

Philip Rash
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Philip,

Just go to your friendly dealer that sells diesel vehicles and see what type 
of vacuum pumps they use. This is what I did. GM, Ford, Dodge all have 
them.

You can either run them off the pilot shaft of the main motor or use a small 
dc auto fan motor to run it, either direct or belt.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Philip Rash" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, September 15, 2008 11:52 AM
Subject: [EVDL] electric vacuum pump for power brakes


> Hello, does anybody have any opinion on this vacuum pump as a vacuum 
> source
> for power brakes for an ev conversion?
> http://www.ssbrakes.com/products/detail/3438/ . Or is there another pump
> that anyone strongly recommends? (This one doesn't come with a reservoir, 
> so
> I would plan to add one.) Thanks!
>
> Philip Rash
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Philip -

I think that the one in your link is made as a booster and I wonder whether
it would work by itself.

I use the MES-DEA 70/6E (from http://www.metricmind.com/) which is made
specifically for EVs. It's solid, effective, and very quiet. Rather
expensive, too. It has a built-in vacuum switch with preset hysteresis so
you don't have to fiddle with it. You'll still need a reservoir but that is
easy to make out of PVC.

MRO





> Philip Rash wrote:
> >
> > Hello, does anybody have any opinion on this vacuum pump as a vacuum
> > source
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is the one I used in the electric DeLorean, though I'm pretty sure I 
paid only about half that much on eBay. It is made in Spain. It works but it 
is noisy as I believe they all are. The "relay" they supply is actually a 
time delay unit that keeps the motor running for a few seconds longer after the 
supplied vacuum switch turns off. I used the existing vacuum tank in the 
car.

Message: 15
Date: Mon, 15 Sep 2008 14:52:18 -0400
From: "Philip Rash" <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] electric vacuum pump for power brakes
To: [email protected]
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1

Hello, does anybody have any opinion on this vacuum pump as a vacuum source
for power brakes for an ev conversion?
http://www.ssbrakes.com/products/detail/3438/ . Or is there another pump
that anyone strongly recommends? (This one doesn't come with a reservoir, so
I would plan to add one.) Thanks!

Philip Rash




Thank you,

Dave Delman
1981 Electric DeLorean Project
electricdelorean.com
http://evalbum.com/1482



**************Psssst...Have you heard the news? There's a new fashion blog, 
plus the latest fall trends and hair styles at StyleList.com. 
(http://www.stylelist.com/trends?ncid=aolsty00050000000014)
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Search eBay for: Saab Volvo vacuum pump

This is a 12v unit used for the cruise control. It will pull 20 inches of
vacuum. It is low volume so you will need a tank. Also it has no switch
built-in, you must add a switch to turn it off at 18 inches of mercury. An
added check valve is needed.

Richard Grinnell



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------

